# Help Choosing My Gun For 9/10/09! Bullet Choice Too.



## Andy Drumm (Dec 23, 2008)

ART said:


> OK fine. I'll elaborate.
> Rifled barrel/right slugs fine.
> Smoothbore=poorish accuracy with sabot slugs at any longer range and I wouldn't even consider foster slugs due to poor penetration and general accuracy problems in some guns at midranges.
> He listed some guns and and asked for recommendations on those guns, and with all the guns he listed, the shotguns were at the bottom of my list.
> ...


 At what ranges do you shoot bear ?? Your talking longer ranges like your going to be shooting 100 yards lol ... 
While your handguns will kill a bear , they are not the best choice for a person who has never bear hunted ! the bear will die but we are talking when .. and recovering an animal with a small hole that will most likely plug relatively quick is not the best choice .. And your muzzle loaders also will kill a bear , but once again most people are shooting handgun bullets in sabots ... 

"IF" you can make the perfect shot anything will work .. But I havent seen too many first time shooters on a bear be too steady ... 

A shotgun is just a bit more forgiving .. Most bear are shot within 30 yards ,and even a smooth bore shotgun will have the accuracy to shoot that distance without a problem ..


----------



## hunt4life (Dec 22, 2006)

Personally I'm going to use my 1984 rist rocket with 1/2 " ball bearings. Only thing I'm worried about is penetration. Time will tell. lol

Use what your comfortable with Yonkers!! Like Andy said any of you choices will work if you put a good shot on him. I just like seeing the bear laying where it was standing when I pull the trigger and my shot gun hasn't let me down yet. The last one I shot was at 8ft and I was awful happy to see that slug hole.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Yonkers said:


> Good to hear, looks like it will be the 12 for me as well. I am all sighted in with Copper Solids currently but won't be using those for bear. Hoping the 870 likes the lightfields but will find out at the range next week.


I guess your all set. Have a good hunt!


----------



## beanpole_1781 (Jul 3, 2009)

I got mine a few years ago and the 12 gauge worked just fine with a smooth bore slug barrel. I was using 3 in. rifled hollow point slugs from federal and he only moved about 10 feet. And just one question for you, where can you find a 3 1/2" slug?


----------



## Yonkers (Mar 19, 2007)

I will be at the range a bunch likely using the 12 gauge, 44 is still in the mix but 90% positive the shotgun is going to be used.

Lightfield has 3 1/2" slugs listed on their website. I have never looked for them in a store or shot them.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Yonkers said:


> I will be at the range a bunch likely using the 12 gauge, 44 is still in the mix but 90% positive the shotgun is going to be used.
> 
> Lightfield has 3 1/2" slugs listed on their website. I have never looked for them in a store or shot them.


Might want to pick up a recoil pad. 
http://www.limbsaver.com/2009/products/firearms/recoil_pads/slip.php


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

uptracker said:


> Yes, any sabot needs a rifled barrel. Anything over a 2 3/4" slug and there's to many varibles. Stick with the 2 3/4" shells. I like the Lightfield Hybrids, but I'm open to new slugs.


Lightfield Hybred EXP's work really well in rifled bbls and have great ballistics, but for those who don't have a rifled bbl or don't like sabot's, try the Brenneke Black Magic in 2 3/4. It's a 1 3/8 oz rifled slug which runs around 1,600fps with about 2,400ft. lbs. of energy. This is very comparable to the Lightfield EXP which runs round 1,500 fps with about 2,600 ft. lbs. 

Both work great for bear. Definitely pass in the .44 Mag. Works for thin skinned game, but lacks the penetration for bears.


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

30-06 bolt action. The only rifle you'll ever need!!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

lmholmes11 said:


> 30-06 bolt action. The only rifle you'll ever need!!


I shot 2 bears with a 30-06 and had to track both of them further then I would have liked to.....Both shots were good shots, Not a good choice for bear I have learned.......12ga Winchester Particiner Gold Slug one shot quartering away, blew chunks of him all over my bait pile watched him crumble up 20 yards from there......Not even a death moan he died so quick......Ask any bear guide what gun they take with them when they hunt bears or go track one......it won't be a 30-06.............Mack


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

kshafer said:


> Brenneke Black Magic in 2 3/4. It's a 1 3/8 oz rifled slug which runs around 1,600fps with about 2,400ft. lbs. of energy.


Sorry, I misspoke on the 2 3/4 Black Magic rifled slugs, they are a 1oz slug with those ballistics. The 1 3/8 oz are the 3" and the run @ 1,500fps with a muzzle energy a little over 3,000 ft. lbs.


----------



## beanpole_1781 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the 3 1/2" slugs. I have tried to find them before with no luck at all.


----------



## Yonkers (Mar 19, 2007)

Update. I have decided on the 12 gauge.

I was at the range today and tried a few different Lightfield slugs and ahve decided to use their new Hybred Elite 3" slugs. They shoot very nice out of my gun. They do pack some recoil but for as often as I will be shooting these I feel it is fine.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

30-06 with a quality 180 grn bullet, you do the rest.


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

It appears that you have already made a decision but if it were me I would go for a 348 gr. unamed aerotipped bullet pushed out of my .50 Optima by 100 Grains of 777.

MI88


----------



## welp45 (Sep 6, 2008)

I guess you've decided, BUT...
I don't know if anyone brought this up ( i did not read all the post) but if your hunting an area with big bear, the recorded state record muzzleloader bear would be the easiest to beat. Just a thought. 
I would go with whatever you feel most comfortable with and have the most confidence in. I used a 30-06 sporterized mauser that use to belong to an old dear friend. 

GOOD LUCK and shoot staight with whatever you decide on.


----------



## pakmach (Jul 11, 2009)

Good luck with the 12 gauge. It should do the trick with no problem. I have a 1st hunt in Amasa and plan to bring my 300 Remington Ultra Magnum. Power level 3 bulets should do the trick. I live in South West Michigan and always hunt deer with a 12 gauge. I think it will be fun to use the 300 mag for once.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

sourdough44 said:


> 30-06 with a quality 180 grn bullet, you do the rest.


Can't agree more. I shot this sow last year in the Bergland unit. She weighed 304 dressed on the scales in Bruce's Crossing. One shot with the old ought six with Remington Core Lokt 180's, she went about 20 yards and had a MASSIVE blood trail, as you can see from the blood on the tree to the right of me.


----------



## FirePower (Aug 24, 2005)

I would go with the 44 mag. I am using my smith and wesson 500 this year on my red oak hunt, I cant imagine a better picture than the shine of the pistol on the black bear in the evening for pictures. The 44 is enough to take any black bear with good shot placement.


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

12 Ga. Emington buckhammers. Dead before they hit the ground.


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Iv'e never heard of buck hammers. I'll have to check them out


----------

